# Re-Sweetening S.P.



## Angie (May 16, 2011)

I did the typical addition of Sorbate and K-meta, waited abit and then back-sweetened with a combination of concentrate and sugar. I held back on the sugar as I did not want to over sweeten. It's been about 3 weeks since I sweetened and I think I want to add some more sugar. 

Should I add more sorbate and k-meta and wait a week before adding more sugar? I'm not sure if the sorbate added well over a month ago would still be as effective but I also do not want to over-sorbate either.

Suggestions?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 16, 2011)

Once you add the appropriate amount (1/2 teaspoon per gallon) of sorbate you need not add anymore. Take another gravity reading and add some more inverted sugar to the skeeter pee to the desired taste. You need not add anymore sulfite as long as you added the correct amounts to date.

Many of us have enjoyed our skeeter pee's around the 1.010 area


----------



## Arne (May 16, 2011)

If you have already bottled it, you can wait til you are ready to drink it, pour it in a glass and add sugar to taste. That way you wont have to open all your bottles and rebottle. Arne.


----------



## Angie (May 16, 2011)

I haven't bottled yet. I added 2 1/2 tsp for 6 gallons, so about 1/2 tsp short. Think I should add the other 1/2 tsp just in case?


----------



## sly22guy (May 23, 2011)

yeah it won't hurt and you can sweeten right after you add that since you already have the majority of the sorbate in there.


----------



## Angie (May 24, 2011)

Thanks...still have it sitting in the carboy and can't decide if I like the sweetness where it is.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 25, 2011)

Angie said:


> Thanks...still have it sitting in the carboy and can't decide if I like the sweetness where it is.



Remember that you'll serve this very cold. It might be hard to judge the right sugar level from carboy because it's room temp. When you think you have it right, you might want to throw a sample in the freezer for a quick chill and then taste before bottling. Cheers!


----------



## Angie (May 25, 2011)

Good idea....too bad I am reading this at 7:00am otherwise I would do that right now, lol


----------



## Arne (May 25, 2011)

Try a little of it the wayyou have it, then add a little sugar and try again. See which one you like the best. Arne.


----------



## Angie (May 26, 2011)

yup, this weekend I am going to try both ways...take some out of the carboy and chill for a while and see if any additional sugar makes a difference. I have 2 small bottles chilled that have not been sweetened as much as the carboy and tried some last night - very "tangy".


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 26, 2011)

Do small test samples. Add some sugar to some of your s.p., invert it. Then put some into a test tube and adjust with the sweetened pee juice to a few different gravity areas and see what you like.

As I mentioned before most of mine and others like their s.p. around 1.008-1.010 but it's what you like.


----------



## Angie (May 27, 2011)

testing this weekend


----------

